# Small parking lots?



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

I used to work part time for an auto-zone where the manager told me they were paying $200 for plow and salt on the lot. Now I'm sure most of you have seen the parking lot of a normal autozone, not that big at all. I had my grandparent's plow truck with me at the time but didn't have the plow on. I could have picked up $200 as the guy was late. Oh well. 

Is that normal pricing??? -Phillip


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

good to hear from someone local I am just up the road I-71 in oldham co. Man I hope we get some plowable snow before long. I would like to recoop some of my $4,000 that I spent on my new western. If you ever need any help I have plenty of spare time. Thanks Scott


----------



## plowrat (Dec 10, 2005)

Kentuckydiesel said:


> I could have picked up $200 as the guy was late. Oh well.
> 
> -Phillip


Thats not too cool, what if it was on your route and you were running late, how would you feel?
Just curious.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

plowrat said:


> Thats not too cool, what if it was on your route and you were running late, how would you feel?
> Just curious.


 I agree, but it would have been one of those "me or someone else" deals. He was late because he had equipment down. He never did get the lot plowed that snow. -Phillip


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

kubotazd21 said:


> good to hear from someone local I am just up the road I-71 in oldham co. Man I hope we get some plowable snow before long. I would like to recoop some of my $4,000 that I spent on my new western. If you ever need any help I have plenty of spare time. Thanks Scott


I'm in Oldham also. :waving:

-Phillip


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

kubotazd21 said:


> If you ever need any help I have plenty of spare time. Thanks Scott


Everyone in Kentucky has spare time. Especially if you don't work at the glove factory or something. LOL!!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Easy there sweetpete! I have relatives in Kentucky. It is a more laid back approach to life down there. But not everybody has spare time on their hands. The ones that work have to make up for the percentage of people that don't work. The hard working ones are genuine, hard working, good people, and they would do anything for you. Some of the finest people in this country. You can't knock that Kentucky appalacian hospitality. And let's not forget the good eatin'.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

hickslawns said:


> The hard working ones are genuine, hard working, good people, and they would do anything for you. Some of the finest people in this country. You can't knock that Kentucky appalacian hospitality. And let's not forget the good eatin'.


 Hahaha...well put. I was only kidding. Actually, I'm planning on visiting Ky next summer (Lake Cumberland?) Never been there, but I'm looking forward to it.

I'll bring some of my hard earned Ohio cash to spend down there.


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

My in-laws family live up the road from the Green River Reservoir In Campbellsville, and hicks you hit the nail on the head, they are some of the best people you could ever meet. Right next to us Hoosiers  lol.


----------



## natimp (Dec 15, 2005)

plowrat said:


> Thats not too cool, what if it was on your route and you were running late, how would you feel?
> Just curious.


I understand what you are saying but I think it is always better to worry about you and your family then someone you dont even know.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Were like a pool of hungry sharks, put a little chum (empty snow filled lot)in the water and we'll eat our own


----------

